# Kickboxing / Muay Thai terminology



## ZockerSWAT (Feb 6, 2019)

Basicly, I watched muay thai videos from different people and now I am confused which leg the lead leg is
(Or lead Hand).
If my left leg is infront of me and my right leg is directly  under me, which leg is the lead leg?
I got really, really confused.

Edit: I have this in the beginners corner section, because it may be helpful for other arts as well,
        but I am classigying, that I am learning muay thai.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 6, 2019)

If you're standing sideways, "lead" would generally mean the one in front. If you're standing square, you don't have a lead.


----------



## ZockerSWAT (Feb 6, 2019)

Dirty Dog said:


> If you're standing sideways, "lead" would generally mean the one in front. If you're standing square, you don't have a lead.



Ok thanks!
And the leg in the back is just called the "back leg" then?

Edit: I got it. I think the back leg is the rear leg, and the front leg is the lead leg. I just revisited a lot of videos and I think I got it now. Thanks again!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 6, 2019)

ZockerSWAT said:


> Ok thanks!
> And the leg in the back is just called the "back leg" then?
> 
> Edit: I got it. I think the back leg is the rear leg, and the front leg is the lead leg. I just revisited a lot of videos and I think I got it now. Thanks again!


That is correct.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 7, 2019)

Your front leg is the front leg your back leg is the back leg...lesson to take from this...don't watch videos as a begginer just learn from class


----------

